# 2nd General Turkey season do you agree?



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

So do you agree with the 2nd general turkey season that's headed Utah's way? I don't the problem birds are more than likly in areas that they aren't going to be taken. Relocation is a better option IMO many areas in the state don't have good turkey herds yet. I think one general season is enough. But just wondering your opinions?


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

No


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

Depends on what they implement. If the "problem" turkeys are causing issues on private lands then it only makes sense to have the 2nd hunt be a private land only hunt. This might pressure birds back onto the public lands. I don't see why they would have a statewide 2nd season hunt (we already have 3 seasons). All that would do is pressure more public lands birds onto private where they may cause problems.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Packout said:


> Depends on what they implement. If the "problem" turkeys are causing issues on private lands then it only makes sense to have the 2nd hunt be a private land only hunt. This might pressure birds back onto the public lands. I don't see why they would have a statewide 2nd season hunt (we already have 3 seasons). All that would do is pressure more public lands birds onto private where they may cause problems.


Great view on things.


----------



## manysteps (Sep 28, 2009)

If "problem birds" is the issue, then the hunt definitely should be only in "problem areas". I wonder how the landowners would feel about letting people access their property though.


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

#1DEER 1-I said:


> So do you agree with the 2nd general turkey season that's headed Utah's way? I don't the problem birds are more than likly in areas that they aren't going to be taken. Relocation is a better option IMO many areas in the state don't have good turkey herds yet. I think one general season is enough. But just wondering your opinions?


Turkey herds??? :lol: Flocks would be a better word. We're not talking ungulates here!


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

MWScott72 said:


> #1DEER 1-I said:
> 
> 
> > So do you agree with the 2nd general turkey season that's headed Utah's way? I don't the problem birds are more than likly in areas that they aren't going to be taken. Relocation is a better option IMO many areas in the state don't have good turkey herds yet. I think one general season is enough. But just wondering your opinions?
> ...


Are these the same birds that go into "rutt" every spring?? 

Anyway, back to the issue...as the law was written it orders a second "general season hunt" . It goes on to outline methods to handle problem birds! It does NOT say that the "second general season hunt" is to "control" problem birds! It does mention the use of firearms as one of many methods to handle the problem but NOT in the context of a "hunt". And by established protocol a "general season hunt" is just that, "a general season", state wide hunt. Not a LE or control or depredation or management hunt. 
The only problem I would have with a fall hunt would be that we have so many hunts going on at that time of year I think many birds would fall to the guys out there with their rifles and muzzleloaders, like the loss that we suffer to grouse during those hunts. There would be more guys out there shooting turkeys just cause they got a permit and they see one, than guys actually trying to enjoy a turkey hunt. Other than that I would would say go for it.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

We do live in utah and when utah rifle hunters with itchy trigger fingers, have a gun in hand, hit the hills with any tag in hand, with the presumption they are doing the dwr a favor by eliminating offending birds, you can dang well bet they will eliminate them. 

Peaks and valleys! Thats how we manage in utah! 

They should just give the property owners a bunch of the m80 shot gun bombs to shoot at the roosting/offending birds. Or give them a propane cannon set on a timer. Thats what they do with the geese on my father in laws property. He cant just go out and shoot them. He doesn't get money for damage done to his crops.


----------



## manysteps (Sep 28, 2009)

swbuckmaster said:


> We do live in utah and when utah rifle hunters with itchy trigger fingers, have a gun in hand, hit the hills with any tag in hand, with the presumption they are doing the dwr a favor by eliminating offending birds, you can dang well bet they will eliminate them.
> 
> Peaks and valleys! Thats how we manage in utah!
> 
> They should just give the property owners a bunch of the m80 shot gun bombs to shoot at the roosting/offending birds. Or give them a propane cannon set on a timer. Thats what they do with the geese on my father in laws property. He cant just go out and shoot them. He doesn't get money for damage done to his crops.


The propane cannon idea would have solved the issues in Mendon... 'course, the same people would probably complain about the cannon going off every 3 minutes like they do.


----------

